# Converting a shower into a vivarium/ paludarium.



## johnwithers (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi there! 

While pondering ideas for a new vivarium, the thought of converting a walk in glass case shower was thrown in which I thought would look brilliant in the corner of a room. This would be to house a basilisk or two and would be perfect for so many reasons! Wood vivariums perish fairly quickly when exposed to the high humidity required for these guys (especially with the amount of water they splash about) and for arboreal species a shower would be perfect. I'd love to be able to make it into a paludarium with a foot or thereabouts of water in the bottom but the design of pretty much every shower with doors going right to the bottom make this difficult. I understand it would be tricky to heat too but I was wondering if anyone had done this or anything similar to this? 

Also on a different but not entirely unrelated note what live plants are best for vivs? I've heard devils ivy is used a lot but I'm no expert and killing my animals with plants is the last thing I want to do.

Any ideas welcome! Cheers guys


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

I've considered using a single door from a shower enclosure in the past, just javen't got round to it yet lol! I was going to use a square base, build a wooden viv around it with glass on the inside. That way i could also put a piece across the front just inside the door and it'd probably look pretty ace  problems would include ventilation, heating, running the cables and the weight if it needs moving. All overcomeable, could build a big rockface up the back to hide cables and also put vent ducting inside it with fans to bring fresh air in, use t5 lighting possibly combined with MVBs for lighting and UV, varied basking areas and tubular heaters for temps. As for the weight, it could go on a wooden frame with LOTS of castors lol

Those were my thoughts on it, if you decide to do it don't forget to post 

Dave


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

It might be worth checking out some American sites- I seem to recall that shower cubicles are more often used there. If your room is tall enough, and the floor strong enough, there's nothing to stop you building a brick and tile 'sink' base, of course...
Plant-wise, in that sort of size viv, you have oodles of choices- a Monstera ('Swiss cheese plant') for example would look stunning- and would be perfectly safe.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> It might be worth checking out some American sites- I seem to recall that shower cubicles are more often used there. If your room is tall enough, and the floor strong enough, there's nothing to stop you building a brick and tile 'sink' base, of course...
> Plant-wise, in that sort of size viv, you have oodles of choices- a Monstera ('Swiss cheese plant') for example would look stunning- and would be perfectly safe.


Hmmm, i picked up a cheese plant the other day.....and I have a shower door sitting around. I feel a plan forming, nobody tell the wife!!


----------

